# Has anyone tried stem-cell therapy?



## Jackblack69 (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m curious if anyone has used stem cell therapy and what their results were from it. Stem cell therapy has seemingly changed a lot since my early understanding of it. Joe Rogan said it had totally fixed his shoulder. 
I’m not really worried about cost because it’s covered 100% under my insurance.
but it’s a chiropractor who has recommended it... I enjoy chiropractic medicine for a nice back pop now and again but a medical procedure???
maybe it’s just snake oil... but ive got some tendinitis in my shoulder and he thinks the stem cell would fix that and my degraded knees, even my L5. What do you guys think? Has it worked for you? How many sessions did you end up needing? Thank you in advance for the wisdom of this forum.
-Jack


----------



## tinymk (Feb 19, 2020)

Never tried it


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 19, 2020)

It's on the chopping block at Duke this summer for me......................I'll either let you know or NOT...


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 20, 2020)

I was under the impression it’s not covered by any insurance and came with a hefty price tag which is why typically you only hear about famous athletes using it. I’d love to talk to some people who have experience with it. Definitely seems odd coming from the chiro.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 20, 2020)

I've only tried stem-cell therapy on my penis ... it's the only thing that has come close to growth I experienced when using LNE ... I understand most people have never heard of it ... as only a very select group has access ...


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2020)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> I was under the impression it’s not covered by any insurance and came with a hefty price tag which is why typically you only hear about famous athletes using it. I’d love to talk to some people who have experience with it. Definitely seems odd coming from the chiro.



Yeah, I’ve heard of people going to Thailand etc to get stem therapy. If you can get it and it’s covered I say go for it.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 20, 2020)

From the reading I've done and the ortho docs I talk o on a regular basis, the jury is out on the effectiveness of stem cell therapy.  To me it seems a waste of money on an unproven procedure.  Of course, I may be wrong.  As far as tendonitis goes, have you tried the proper rest and rehab for this?  That's in the cards anyway whether or not you try stem cells, if you don't want to further aggravate this.


----------



## Jackblack69 (Feb 20, 2020)

I’ve been working with a physical therapist for a little under 4 months now on the shoulder which is a bicep tear of sorts on the short head... Made some good progress it’s no longer inflamed day to day but I still get some pain doing body weight exercises. But the healing process has been slow and steady. My other joint issues like my knees or my L5 those have been rehabbed years ago. From the sound of the chiropractors sales pitch it could end up feeling like the injuries never even happened.


----------



## bvs (Feb 20, 2020)

I actually saw a source for stem cells recently but I'd be sooo sceptical buying ugl stem cell injections!


----------



## stonetag (Feb 20, 2020)

I think I would have my glass of snake oil and be good with it.


----------



## Goldchester (Nov 13, 2020)

Jackblack69 said:


> I’m curious if anyone has used stem cell therapy and what their results were from it. Stem cell therapy has seemingly changed a lot since my early understanding of it. Joe Rogan said it had totally fixed his shoulder.
> I’m not really worried about cost because it’s covered 100% under my insurance.
> but it’s a chiropractor who has recommended it... I enjoy chiropractic medicine for a nice back pop now and again but a medical procedure???
> maybe it’s just snake oil... but ive got some tendinitis in my shoulder and he thinks the stem cell would fix that and my degraded knees, even my L5. What do you guys think? Has it worked for you? How many sessions did you end up needing? Thank you in advance for the wisdom of this forum.
> -Jack



If it's covered under insurance and you can get the procedure done in a medical facility go for it.

Been looking into this myself as these knees aren't going to last forever haha


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 8, 2021)

My understanding is the same as most, it is not covered under insurance. I can say that a person I know (not me) went to Mexico last weekend during Easter break and got his prescription for test and GH from a place that also does stem cell. He stated that the doc had it done to his knee and that it is now as good as new. My bud is thinking of having his knuckles done in his hand due to arthritis. My understanding from him it rebuilds the cartilage around your bones. 

No personal experience here, just what I heard.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 8, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> From the reading I've done and the ortho docs I talk o on a regular basis, the jury is out on the effectiveness of stem cell therapy.  To me it seems a waste of money on an unproven procedure.  Of course, I may be wrong.  As far as tendonitis goes, have you tried the proper rest and rehab for this?  That's in the cards anyway whether or not you try stem cells, if you don't want to further aggravate this.



My ortho said pretty much the same thing. He said PRP (platelet rich plasma) therapy has proven better and is about $500 per shot.
https://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/platelet-rich-plasma-injections#1


----------



## AlienAgent (Jul 3, 2021)

Through my work I know quite a few older folks, a few have tried it. Mostly for thier knees. Nobody had worthwhile results. All if them went to a full joint replacement within a year or two, regardless of stem cell shots. 

It might be great for younger people with an injury, but for those with 70 years of wear, it looks like a cash grab by the medical industry to me.


----------

